# Renault Trafic 2007



## ukmex (Jun 5, 2012)

HI Guys im new here and serching for a solution to a problem with my renault trafic van.
originally i broke down with my clutch pedal dropped to the floor i was recovered by the AA saying it was a master cylinder faulty.
it went into a garage for repair and they said they can confirm the master cylinder was faulty but so was the slave cylinder which means the gearbox has to come out as it is in there.
anyway after this was done i was told it was ready to pick up.
when i picked it up there was a service due light on the dash and also a glow plug warning light also the electric fan was running constantly.
i was told that the fan would go off after a half mile or so up the road.
after 8 miles up the road the fan had not gone off and a light came on tellling me to stop the engine well 2 lights actually.
recovery back to the garage and they say it was only a trapped wire and now was fixed.
i picked it up again and all warning lights was now off and the fan was ok.
later on that day the stop engine lights came back on again so recovered again back to the garage then im told we think it is an earth strap which never cured the problem and then it was i have a faulty injector but the engine is running fine.the stop engine light is still on and they still have my van now approaching 2 weeks now i have got a solicitor on the job as they say its now not their problem.
anyone got any ideas what they might of done to it for it to display this warning lights.i forgot to mention second time after around a mile the engine stopped.thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Since you have turned this matter over to a solicitor/lawyer, I don't think outside advice is wise, it will just muddy the waters.

BG


----------



## ukmex (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks for that basementgeek my idea was just wondering what anyone might think was the problem with the van thats all


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Best of luck to you, keep us posted. As you know it could be anything from a bad wire, bad censor, bad computer. Basically anything.

You are not going to find many Renault experts here, I doubt if we have any since this is USA based site. Most of us in the USA have not seen a Renault on the streets in probably 30 years.

I am sure you can find Renault enthusiast sites that can maybe help you, just do a google search.

BG


----------

